# (completed)



## animal_hunter (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi there

Located in Canada. Willing to trade within US/Canada. I am looking desperately for Fauna 018 and Chief 086 that I am missing from my collection. Please let me know who you are looking for and I will can let you know if I have them. I have Series 2 cards I can trade for them. Pm me please.

Thanks
Animal_hunter


----------



## udgrad91 (Mar 18, 2016)

Fauna is # 19 and I have her, but it's a Japanese card.   Let me know if you're interested


----------



## animal_hunter (Mar 19, 2016)

Thread closed. I can't seem to find the lock thread button on the bottom lol!


----------

